# Microphone gives nothing but feedback.



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay! Hi, first time poster here. This problem is very annoying.

I built the computer I have now in and around Decemeber.

Specs:

Power supply : Antec 850W Truepower
Memory: 4g, of Corsair I think
CPU: Intel Duo Core E8600 3.33ghz
MB: Asus Rampage Formula
SoundCard: SupremeFXII (Came with the MB)
HD: 300g Western Digital 
Speakers: Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 
ON VISTA 32Bit

Okay so I plug in MICS, 2 different ones, that are brand new, mute button is off on the mic and the computer. 

I go into TeamSpeak and/or Ventrilo I do the sound check and all i hear out of my speakers or headset (I HAVE TRIED WITH THE SPEAKERS UNPLUGGED) Is a long *** beeep like its giving me constant feedback and thats it. I even unplugged the mic from the back jack and tested it and its still constant feedback w/o the mic even plugged in.....

My frontjacks have no power (I dont think I plugged them in, inside the comp.)

I have tried going into my control panel>sound>configure> and what not and it says my microphone is activated and full green bars but when I go to set up like a speech recognition it picks up no sound.

I tried updating my Audio from the ASUS website I installed it and nothing changed but making me disconnected from games while playing BF2

Help :4-dontkno anyone? I saw 2 other similar posts like this with no answer Cause the OP's never responded.


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

Just to make sure... our audio drivers are soundmax right?

Goto Start>All Programs>Accessories>Entertainment>Volume Control

goto options properties and change to the recording radio button.

check everything and click ok. What do you see, and what is selected, and at what volume?


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Right Soundmax, and I dont have a Volume Control tab at the location you specified.


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

try this goto start>control panel> sounds and audio devices

in the Device Volume group box click advanced...

then (if its there)

goto options properties and change to the recording radio button.

check everything and click ok. What do you see, and what is selected, and at what volume?



Also, goto the Hardware tab... Is everything state "This device is working properly"?


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay I dont have the Device Volume Group box or recording radio button in the properties.

The Volume the Mic is set at is 100 and it says its working fine.

I think I cant follow most of your directions because your on xp im on Vista its a little different interface I guess.


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Jump.


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

ok, goto your recording tab.

you don't want your microphone to ON, you just want the level to be at max.

What may be happening is the sound thats coming out your speakers is looping through your mic. mute your microphone. 

The microphone being on is for the mic to go from your Mic to your speakers.


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikeman22886 said:


> ok, goto your recording tab.
> 
> you don't want your microphone to ON, you just want the level to be at max.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand what your saying here, and I tried it and still a ringing comes out of the speakers when Im switching through mute low and high on the microphone it gives a little jolt (like when you turn on a mic, that studder sorta) then keeps ringing (EVEN IN MUTE, EVEN WHEN THE MIC IS UNPLUGGED lol)


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

I used to have a soundcard deal that came with the ASUS motherboard, and I got rid of it because it started acting up as well....

Do you happen to have another mic in a camera (like a webcam)?

Also try unplugging your speakers and try headphones.


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah Ive tried unplugging them and trying headphones, still acts up. 

What I havent tried is switching soundcards I accidentally bought one b/c I didnt realize the MB was coming with one.

I bought a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE Low-Profile Sound Card...


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

Thats probably your best bet, sounds like the soundcard itself. especially if youve tried to reinstall the drivers. try that and let us know. Also try that soundcard on another computer...


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've uninstalled, reinstalled...nothing has changed. My voice still doesnt come through the speakers when I test it on teamspeak or vent. When I try and set it up on Windows speech **** it still doesnt come through.

BTW the other soundcard cant fit into my MB its little metal cage on the end needs to come off for me to do that and im not ready to give up on this one yet.


----------



## mikeman22886 (May 11, 2009)

can you try putting the soundcard in another computer to test it?


----------



## Aien289 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well heres what happened a few days ago I just put my bro's mic in...one that wasnt working before and it started working but the sound quality is really awful and you can here me but its just an awful quality.


----------

